

YC super-alums Alexis, Robby, and Wayne invest in CO2 Stats angel round - rms
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/16/web-site-carbon-tracker-co2stats-raises-angel-funding?

======
gibsonf1
The company seems to be at extreme risk: if warming is not happening, or the
planet is actually cooling as many solar scientists predict, the value of the
company will quickly approach 0. I'd be interested to hear how they would use
their tech in the case of co2 having no impact on warming/cooling, as the
product looks pretty clever.

~~~
rms
>The company seems to be at extreme risk

Extreme risk? Seems a little extreme. Do you think there is more than a 1%
chance that CO2 has no impact on global climate?

~~~
gibsonf1
From all the science I've read so far, especially the solar scientists, and
the cooling temperatures over the last few years, I'd estimate that man-made
Co2 has about a 90% chance of having no impact on global climate. The sun
seems to be the driving factor now and in the many countless past global
climate events.

~~~
fallentimes
While you may be right, it's going to take the American public (and world for
that matter) a long time to figure it out one way or the other.

------
dcurtis
Congrats to CO2Stats. Take that money and do good for the environment (and
make yourselves rich also, of course).

------
rms
By super-alums I mean accredited investor.

------
crabapple
co2stats is just a greenwashing tool, and its utility will die as fast as
greenwashing dies. by greenwashing, i mean the suggestion that users choose
products based on their adoption of "green"-appearing means of production

